# Do you like my new avatar?



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Self explanatory.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

As CoAG has pointed out before, you have an awesome neckbeard.

Not as awesome as Wagner's neckbeard, but who would want to look like Wagner?


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

:kiss:


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

It's the podcast dude!

*like*


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

As long as your teddy isn't in it, anything is fine.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

Stupid question...you know how many posts you have to have to upload a avatar pic?


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

And...in response, you look very erudite in the new avatar pic.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

musicphotogAnimal said:


> Stupid question...you know how many posts you have to have to upload a avatar pic?


it's 10 posts, I think, so you're almost there.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hey I like _your_ new one, F#!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

vd, are you Alan Rickman's son?


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Do these eyeglasses have glasses?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Simply stunning.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

violadude said:


> Self explanatory.


Too much of a close-up, _dude_.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, your intimidating, fake glasses glare is so sexy.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

fake thick rimmed glasses increment hipster level by two


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Horrendous it couldn't be worse except as an enlargement which web site did you get it from ?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Sure dude.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I am going to say three words. 

Haircut. Gillette. LensCrafters. 

Make of them what you will.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

^What is he, MacGyver?

But seriously, you look fine, as most people not surgically transformed in to ogres tend to look.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh dear is that him in person? I had no idea I thought it was a have on..... still... plenty of guts to post it.... so out of 10 I give it 2 and him 9, I still can't get over it so bl**6y grotesque ...... poor sod.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> ^What is he, MacGyver?
> 
> But seriously, you look fine, as most people not surgically transformed in to ogres tend to look.


Not fine as in somebody interested in gaining employment.

I'm just trying to make him sexy.


----------

